# Nikon D7000 Err Card



## lexaniji (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi there,

Got my Nikon D7000 for a month now. I really like it!
But i stumbled on a problem a few days ago. I got 2x 16GB Duracell 16GB Pro Photo 200x class 10 SDHC cards in it. And when i put the second one in i get the Err Card error.. 

I updated firmware version to 1.03 yesterday. And it seemed to work fine again. Until this morning.

What to do? I already formatted the card in the camera itself.

It doesn't give the error on the first card.

Kind regards  Me


Ps: I do not get this error all the time. When i reseat the card, it gets fixed temporarily


----------



## snowbear (Mar 6, 2012)

Do you have other cards to try?  Does it matter which card goes in each slot?


----------



## lexaniji (Mar 6, 2012)

snowbear said:


> Do you have other cards to try?  Does it matter which card goes in each slot?



I just put the card that gave the Error originally in the first slot and it tells me: For

So i dont think it depends in which slot the card is.

I do not have this problem with any other card.

Kind regards

***edit***

I just formatted the card with the camera it self. When i removed the lens cap (protecting hood) It told me again: Card Err.

Also, On the top info screen, there's no number in the second card. Usually it puts a '2' in it, when it's in the second slot.


----------



## rgregory1965 (Mar 6, 2012)

I had that happen once.....could not trip the shutter of anything....found out the card was not seated properly....


----------



## lexaniji (Mar 6, 2012)

rgregory1965 said:
			
		

> I had that happen once.....could not trip the shutter of anything....found out the card was not seated properly....



I see. Often when i reseat it it seems to work fine. But the info screen doesnt show a number in the card. So it looks like it doesnt recognize it

And when it seems to work fine. It keeps saying i can make like 300 pictures. Which is the same amount when only the first card is in. So its like it doesnt recognize it.


----------



## zx7dave (Mar 6, 2012)

Sounds like a short in the card..likely need a new or different card. Same thing happened to me...it was a bad card...brand new out of the box.


----------



## lexaniji (Mar 7, 2012)

zx7dave said:
			
		

> Sounds like a short in the card..likely need a new or different card. Same thing happened to me...it was a bad card...brand new out of the box.


 
Thats odd. I wouldnt know how it got broken. Since i barely took it out of the camera..


----------

